
Advice for replying to Epic's Megagrants response inquiring for more information - Blakestr
TLDR: 1 - How frank should I be regarding the ability to realistically estimate costs for VR software development, particularly as an independent developer?<p>2 - Is my response effective?<p>&quot;Before we can finalize our review, the team would like to know a bit more information about your project. Do you intend to release this as open sourced?<p>The amount requested was not captured on the application. Is there a specific amount needed for your project? If it is above $25k we ask that you provide a high level breakdown of how the funds would be used. We have found it useful to use a phased approach.&quot;<p>My Reply: 
In regards to open source, from the beginning I have planned to allow users to build their own scenarios, then upload them to a cloud, where other users can rate and download them.  This will allow the Fire &amp; EMS to take the most challenging calls of their careers and recreate them in VR. Usually they are charged a premium for this type of customization.  For example, Chiefs will frequently ask how much it will cost to customize the pump panel to match their trucks. (the color&#x2F;names&#x2F;location of valves) They are amazed when I show them how Unreal, through features like Blueprint, can make customized experiences much more affordable. (and in my case, included with the software).  
Additionally, I currently have a free “Escape From Fire” module for school aged children to learn how to escape a fire.  I have no intention of charging for it.  For convenience, here is a link to that module.<p>As a nontraditional, independent developer, I think it’s too early to estimate the total cost of development.  Rather, I need a year to be able to work on this full-time and 6 months to promote the simulator so it can be self-sufficient (I&#x27;ve spent 3 years on this part-time). The budget I&#x27;ve requested includes a year of my current salary at the fire department and other incidentals like hardware or conferences.
======
Blakestr
Here is the high-level break down I plan to provide. Again, high level makes
me think it should be pretty brief, considering the amounts:

Salary 127,500 Hardware/demo equip 20000 Software Assets 7500 Consultants/Tech
Support 10000 Conference Exhibits x 2 10000

Total Request Amount 175,000

*this lines up just fine in excel/email draft

